# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  χειροποιητη κλωσσομηχανη

## Kostas Dimopoulos

καλησπερα κυριοι/ες.ειμαι νεος στο forum .εχω φτιαξει μια μικρη κλωσσομηχανη αλλα ειμαι ασχετος σε οτι αφορα την συνδεσμολογια του θερμοστατη με τις δυο λαμπες που ζηταει η κατασκευη. τι τυπο θερμοστατη θα χρειαστω και πως θα τον συνδεσω με τις λαμπες;

----------


## briko

τι θερμοστατη εχεις?

----------


## ervis893

χρειαζεσαι εναν ηλεκτρονικο οργανο-θερμοστατη το οποιο να μετραει δεκατα.

----------


## Kostas Dimopoulos

δεν εχω αγορασει ακομα.αν εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιον

----------


## Στέφανος

eliwell ic915 ισως το καλυτερο για την εφαρμογη που το θελεις. Παρε αυτον με τις 2 επαφες για να βαλεις και εναν ανεμιστηρα,εκτος απ το θερμαντικο σωμα, για καλυτερο ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας.

----------


## pontserelo

καλημερα σας..εγω εχω παρει αυτον τον θερμοστατη http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...s_id=1961..εχω παρει αντιστασεις[4 x20 watt  http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...&cpi=&s=&l=1]] και εναν ανεμιστηρα http://www.alliedelec.com/search/pro...u=70225921..θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στην συνδεσμολογια με τον θερμοστατη,και το που τοποθετουμται αυτες οι αντιστασεις ,οπως κι ο ανεμιστηρας..για να κανω κλωσσομηχανη.σας ευχαριστω

----------

